
How to make your open-source project thrive, with Andrey Petrov - sisivee
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/making_your_open-source_project_thrive
======
shazow
I gave this talk at the Sourcegraph meetup this month, had a great time. Happy
to answer any questions here too. :)

